# Help, no RPM signal from my ABF/megasquirt setup



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

I assembled my MS for hall sensor and tested it on the stim, everything was fine. turns out my engine uses a VR sensor with a 60-2 wheel so i switched the jumpers like the manuel said. no signal from the stim or the sensor, I adjusted the pots per the instructions for the stim and still nothing. I had the sensor checked on a scope, here's a pic








everything looks fine...
on the sensor i have pin 1 hooked to 12v+, 2 is signal, and 3 is the shiled of the signal wire which is grounded. I've tried switching the connections around to no avail. I went through the manuel and double-checked all the vr/hall setup to make sure i have the correct pieces and jumpers in place
1) will the stim give only a Hall signal and that's why it wont show up off the stim?
2) does anyone know the proper pin setup for my sensor, it's the stock abf but same as an aba i believe.
3)what else can i check?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Help, no RPM signal from my ABF/megasquirt setup (rabidroco)*

The VR sensor does NOT need power. VR+ is the signal from the VR to the ECU, VR- is the reference and the third pin is just a shield. VR- and the shield go to ground at the ECU (pin 7) and VR+ goes to the Tachselect pin. Make sure you're using VR Inverted as well on the board as it won't work the other way. I don't know the pins but I think red is VR+ green is VR- and black is shield in the stock harnesses.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Help, no RPM signal from my ABF/megasquirt setup (rabidroco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabidroco* »_
on the sensor i have pin 1 hooked to 12v+


Uh oh...
Hope this helps a little:








(dont mind the #'s...those are for 034efi)


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Help, no RPM signal from my ABF/megasquirt setup (Wizard-of-OD)*

The board was not wired for inverted so i switched it with a jumper wire. No signal from the stim or the sensor. does anyone know if the stim will give the proper signal to read as a VR? I have the codebase outputs set to Generic Wheel and have entered the 60-2 info into the wheel decoder settings. 
Here is a pic of the way i have it wired so there's no confusion. the plug is from something else so the colors dont really corospond.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Help, no RPM signal from my ABF/megasquirt setup (rabidroco)*

Once you use the VR conditioner and inverted it doesn't work on the stim. I believe it worked for me with it set to non-inverted.


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Help, no RPM signal from my ABF/megasquirt setup (need_a_VR6)*

Turns out a connection was shorted on the board, re-soldered and works now. With the ABF VR sensor this is the wiring that works. 
1: +5v
2: Signal
3: Ground
it would NOT work without power.


_Modified by rabidroco at 1:12 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Help, no RPM signal from my ABF/megasquirt setup (rabidroco)*

If you need power, it's not a VR sensor but a hall. It would be a first in any VW I've ever seen.


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Help, no RPM signal from my ABF/megasquirt setup (need_a_VR6)*

That's what i've herd from everyone else. kind of odd, but it wouldnt work jumpered for hall and it does work jumpered for vr, so it works for me.


----------

